# trimmer router vs dremel with plunge base



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Could some of our luthier brothers share their experiences and advise comparing a dremel tool vs a trimmer router for inlay work


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bill I'm sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

This is a good question, but I think this is a. It like trying to compare apples to oranges. One would have to know the work to be to make a valuable and fair comparison. Just my thought on this. Think about or just disregard it


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

paduke said:


> Could some of our luthier brothers share their experiences and advise comparing a dremel tool vs a trimmer router for inlay work


As has been said, it is a bit like comparing apples with pears. They each have their abilities but whereas the Dremel cannot do all that a trim router can, a trim router can, and much more. The ideal situation of course is to have both and I'm fortunate in that I do!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I too have both. Many trim class routers. A couble dremls with a plugne and fixed router based.

*** Ask what would be better for inlays... That was the question ask by OP.

A Dremel makes a good rotary tool for quick detail work... but I've never thought of my Dremels as a tool that removes much material at a time, nor something I would use for extended periods of time. The bearings get hot when trying to route for very long. It doesn't take a load very well, so you have to make very shallow depth of cuts. The adjustments for depth of cuts are rudimentary and not made for precison (more for abut this much kinds of adjustments). The router type bits for a Dremel ar every limited.

A Trim router has more power and is steadier. Being steadier, I find it more consistent and easier to get an accurate cut.

I use both, but each has it's pro's and con's.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, just to clarify, a trim router in my usual humble opinion is better than a Dremel in a plunge base for every operation. But out of the plunge base the Dremel can do lots of things better than a trim router. In other words they both have their uses.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I have both Dremel router bases. I had the old Dremel fixed router base. Then when I read your review on their plunge base, it convinced me to try that one.

As you say with you... I have a good eye and steady hand. There is a lot of things that I do freehand. But from teaching and working with others, I know other's are not as steady.. A Dremel gives no concession to be using bushing guides and patterns. Agreed that most we do with a Dremel is a freehand affair.


----------

